# Version of Largo al Factotum with a whistle



## hatzopoulos (Feb 21, 2014)

Newbie here!

I'm looking for the version of Rossini's "Largo al Factotum" where after "Hey, Figaro" there is a whistle. There may be many of these, I just can't find any. Thanks in advance!


----------



## HumphreyAppleby (Apr 11, 2013)

Eccolo qua.


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Absolutely Sherrill Milnes! His Largo is perhaps the best ever recorded.

I'm a trained classical baritone, and the Largo al factotum is one of the most difficult things I ever attempted. I "sort of" learned it but still find it treacherous and very difficult to sing. One misstep and you're in deep water!


----------



## HumphreyAppleby (Apr 11, 2013)

His rendition is astonishing. He takes all the high notes. His "Bravo bravissimo" section is the fastest I've ever heard (plus he does it twice, instead of cutting to the Lalalas).


----------



## hatzopoulos (Feb 21, 2014)

Absolutely awesome! Many thanks!!!


----------



## HumphreyAppleby (Apr 11, 2013)

You're welcome. And welcome to the forum!


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Conductor was, I think Georg Solti for that recording. Solti really held Milnes' feet to the fire with that amazing up-temp finale. What a terrific piece of music to treasure!

You know, we've got it soooo lucky by comparison. We can spend a few cents to sample such true greatness (or get it free) and then we can pay just a couple bucks to either download or purchase a CD. True, great performers and events of a century ago are mostly lost to us, but we've got such a wealth of superb music to choose from nonetheless. 

A couple generations ago, you had to be wealthy or at least well off to enjoy the greats. And true, major symphonies and operas are still pricey but there are also bargain tickets available for most venues. For example, here I've got Houston Grand Opera to enjoy (aside from the many other classical goodies that a big city like Houston offers) and upper balcony tickets can be had for $30 or less. Not bad for one of the top 2nd tier venues. And of course, we've got DVDs and CDs available of most of the great opera and concert houses in the world at our fingertips. Not compared to a live performance, but hey, if someone lives in, say, central Canada, it's cheaper than a trip to NYC.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I wonder if this is from the EMI recording led by James Levine. (Beverly Sills and Nicolai Gedda sing Rosina and Count Almaviva.) I purchased the recording just for Milnes' Figaro. That man could have sung the contents of the Manhattan telephone directory and it would have sounded fabulous.


----------



## HumphreyAppleby (Apr 11, 2013)

MAuer said:


> I wonder if this is from the EMI recording led by James Levine. (Beverly Sills and Nicolai Gedda sing Rosina and Count Almaviva.) I purchased the recording just for Milnes' Figaro. That man could have sung the contents of the Manhattan telephone directory and it would have sounded fabulous.


That is the correct recording. Sills was spirited as Rosina, but her voice was starting to lose its beauty; Gedda was undergoing a loss of tone, and so his Lindoro/Almaviva isn't as youthful as it could have been, but he's always interesting, and his "Se il mio nome" (in his mezza voce, which was still beautiful in his 90s) is by far the most beautiful I've ever heard. But Milnes is really the star. Milnes is a great vocal actor, in my opinion, and his heavy voice is used with great precision, as you can hear from this amazing Largo al factotum. For me his Rance, Scarpia, Conte di Luna, and Figaro are all definitive.


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for making the correction, James Levine being the conductor. He's the best!


----------



## superiornero (Jul 25, 2021)

truly don't understand why this version isn't talked about more, it's a gem


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Perhaps because this gem wasn't exactly chopped liver (whistle or no)


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't doubt for a minute that no one since Milnes has sung this better than he. That said, the estimable Sherrill sang in the shadow of giants. Without the whistle, but with everything else and more, Riccardo Stracciari can provide some perspective:


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Actually, and only my opinion, both of our baritones were better than Milnes.


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

nina foresti said:


> Actually, and only my opinion, both of our baritones were better than Milnes.


Not just yours. Bechi was miles ahead of Milnes.

I don't get Milnes. He probably benefits a lot from having no successors.


----------

